# How do i make bullet points in Photoshop CS2?



## RTHaworth

Just a quickie - how do i make bullet points in Photoshop when using a font such as Times New? Thanks, Richard.


----------



## deepdiver01

Hi Richard,

Me again.

What do you need?

If you are talking about bullets as you have in word, you will have to manufacture one.
Just make a black round circle, or how you want it to look like on a separate layer;duplicate them and use the move tool to make the right size and place them where you want them.

If you want, shoot me over your idea to the email address in my CP.

Deep


----------



## RTHaworth

deepdiver01 said:


> Hi Richard,
> 
> Me again.
> 
> What do you need?
> If you are talking about bullets as you have in word, you will have to manufacture one.
> Deep


Cheers dd. I did meamn like in word. Seems odd when PS has every other concievable feature!! Maybe i could have used one of the symol fonts like Windings or sometyhing. Its accademic anyway now since im going for tabbed navigation bar rather than a list in rows. btw, got ur 'cabinet doodle' as my Messanger Picture!


----------



## deepdiver01

:up: 

As I keep telling my passengers, that movie is based on a true story. You'd be surprised how many fall for it.


----------

